# Ryobi BC30 customer support failure



## anlrolfe (May 31, 2013)

Ryobi Customer support dropped the ball concerning my BC30 Brush Cutter/String Trimmer. Its been in service only 3-seasons and last fall started to exhibit problems maintaining at idle. I flipped to my old Shindaiwa T-20 and never got round to checking the Ryobi till recently. Nothing big to get the trouble child up and running and nothing most of you don't already suspect, fuel lines. They were swollen and cracking with the fuel filter bouncing around in the bottom of the tank. $#![ for quality materials in the fuel system I'm thinking. A cheap fix but its the character of the situation that some companies especially those selling to "big box" stores tend to use the cheapest grade materials and don't seem to care when it fails probably hoping that we just buy replacements. Between both supply and return/overflow less than 12 inches of line that they could have sent to "make pretty". They differed to suggesting that I didn't drain the fuel in the off season. HA! They don't know me very well. The Shindaiwa took decades to do the same go figure.:angrysoapbox: Now what are the chances that they care about the rubber gasket on the gas tank and what happens when it leaks??:angry2:


----------



## FergusonTO35 (Jun 1, 2013)

I didn't know it was even possible to contact Ryobi in the first place. I have several of them in my 2cycle junkyard that people have given me. I will not try to fix them but yank parts off as needed. I think Ryobi is fully aware that their products and their reputation are garbage. As long as price shoppers keep buying them thats what they want. 

Cheap isn't always bad. After 17 years I finally had to replace the fuel lines on my Poulan 2050 saw last week. I have cut alot of wood with it and it just keeps going.


----------



## anlrolfe (Jun 1, 2013)

They are going to be even more aware soon. 

I've submitted an indecent report to the Consumer Product Safety Commission *CPSC* CPSC - Home

They kind of get upset about stuff like fuel leaks, personal skin exposure and fire hazards.

Case in point, any of you have problems with "flippy caps" on Orange saws?


----------

